# ayuda con aires acondicionados



## higuita (Oct 2, 2010)

amigos tengo problemas con los aires acondicionados de camiones international y retrocargadoras
alguien podria darme una mano con un tutorial de como revisarlos desde cero o algunos esquemas electronicos como el circuito basico puesto que no se nada al respecto gracias y saludos.


----------



## panxo (Nov 2, 2010)

que clase de problema tienes en espesifico por que puede que  sea desde un problema mecanico(compresor) hasta uno  electrico(termostato) o solo falta gas


----------

